
Google Research Blog: Nearly All Binary Searches and Mergesorts Are Broken - nimbu
https://research.googleblog.com/2006/06/extra-extra-read-all-about-it-nearly.html
======
eesmith
From 2006, so 12 years old.

There was a whole bunch of code that failed around that time, once memory
sizes approached the addressing range of 32-bit integers.

